# Does anyone have the link to circular 1% battery mod for NON-AOKP?



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm using the wrong search term but searching is not helping. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

It should be an option in your battery section. If not Barmy posted in the themes section. Those might work. He listed 3 different kinds.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Barrmy's appear to be for either ICS4BIONIC or AOKP/axi0m. I'm using neither of those for now.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What rom are you on?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## VandyCWG (Mar 12, 2012)

LDubs said:


> What rom are you on?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


I would like one for the stock/deoxed 902 version. I can't find one and the UOT kitchen was giving a bootloop.


----------



## VandyCWG (Mar 12, 2012)

VandyCWG said:


> I would like one for the stock/deoxed 902 version. I can't find one and the UOT kitchen was giving a bootloop.


Just to follow up, found Rom Toolbox, did it for me! Actually had a ton of batteries to choose from!


----------

